# Ben Pakulski on Bringing Up Lagging Body Parts



## NbleSavage (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Azog (Sep 7, 2013)

Very interesting and useful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## powermaster (Sep 7, 2013)

Good vid has some really good technics. Thanks for posting


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 8, 2013)

AWESOME 
Thanks Brother


----------



## R1rider (Sep 8, 2013)

good advice, thanks


----------

